
Why Amazon’s Hardware Makes More Sense Than Google’s - dilly_li
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/14/21258285/amazon-google-hardware-strategy-tablets-android-pixel-angst-drama
======
verdverm
I just upgraded to a Pixel 4 and a Pixelbook Go. Best tech suite I have ever
had. Hard core Linux user until this week. These devices and their experience
are incredible

